# 1st Annual Grill Out / GTG April 19, 2015 Omaha, NE High Definition Mobile Audio



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I invite one and all to High Definition Mobile Audio's 1st annual GTG and Grill Out in Omaha, NE, April 19, 2015 starting at 12:00 and lasting until everyone gets tired and leaves.

Come eat some good food, drink some beer (or pop) and have a great time with other car audio enthusiasts. 

I will have on display/demo some very high-end products including:
Sinfoni Desiderio Amplifier
Sinfoni Grandioso Speakers
Sinfoni Maestoso Speakers
Audio Development Speakers

And 2 demo cars with the following products:
Dynaudio Esotar2 Speakers
Sinfoni Temp Amps
Sinfoni Maestoso Tweeters
Arc XDi1200.6 Amp
Audio Frog Speakers

I also plan on having literally once in a lifetime pricing on all products for those in attendance only and only for the day of the show, although the whole purpose of the GTG is for fun (and not work), so any product will have to be discussed while eating, drinking and listening to music.

I already have a few friends (some forum members and some not) coming and bringing their cars, which they are happy to demo.

Bring the wife and kids (mine will be here) and have a good time. There are lots of fun activities in Omaha, NE, including the "BEST" Zoo in the USA (sorry San Diego) and the Strategic Air Command Museum where you can see up close, in indoor hangers, history making aircraft, including the SR-71 Blackbird. We have lots of other great things as well.

Let me know if you plan on attending so I can make sure we have plenty of food, etc.

Attendees:
Kyle (KIZZ) - Civic
Brad (truckguy) - Dodge Dakota
Rocky (autokraftgt) - Dodge Ram
John - VW Passat


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Only two hours away from me.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd be more than happy to demo my truck if anyone wants to hear it
Esotar2 650's
DYNAUDIO T-380 tweeters
ARC Audio Black 12v4 subs
ARC Audio KS 300.4 
ARC Audio KS 300.4 bridged
ARC Audio KS 1200.1


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am also giving free T-shirts for those coming. Let me know ASAP that you can make it so I make sure I have your size.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I will be there for sure. XL please. I am not sure if I will have something in my car by then or not. I don't seem to be that motivated.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

EAllen said:


> I will be there for sure. XL please. I am not sure if I will have something in my car by then or not. I don't seem to be that motivated.


Awesome, I'll mark you down!!!

Attendees:
Kyle (KIZZ) - Civic
Brad (truckguy) - Dodge Dakota
Rocky (autokraftgt) - Dodge Ram
John - VW Passat
EAllen


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Attendees:
Kyle (KIZZ) - Civic
Brad (truckguy) - Dodge Dakota
Rocky (autokraftgt) - Dodge Ram
John - VW Passat
Eric (EAllen) - Civic


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone else coming?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Although my car isn't nearly at the level of Jerry and autokraftgt's cars but I will be more than happy to let everyone listen. 

Sinfoni Eroico M series components
Sinfoni Esordio Solo amp
IDMAX 12
Arc Audio XDI 1100.1


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Starting to think even completed, mine won't be quite up to par.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bumping this up for anyone else that wants to come!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

This should be good!


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

This will be great! I can't wait to hear the Audio Frog speakers!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

DOH! If I had more advance notice I'd drive the 14 hours to hear these demo cars!


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Can I request to not park my mid size Dakota next to the kickass Ram. My truck looks so wimpy next to it! lol. I'm anxious to hear the Audiofrog set up. Your car sounded amazing with barely any tuning last time I was up there. Looking forward to the 19th!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Less than a week away!!! Anyone else planning on coming?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Jerry, Hoping your get together goes well !

To those that are attending or thinking about attending... Jerry is going to provide a ONCE IN A LIFETIME opportunity to experience the Sinfoni Desiderio and the new Grandioso speakers.... These are the BEST of the BEST available... So PLEASE come out and support a great forum member and get to see TRUE World Class mobile audio equipment...

Have fun !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a couple of days away!!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I will try to post some pics tomorrow of all the equipment that came in today for the meet.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The meet is still on for tomorrow, rain or shine!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pics?


----------

